# Kadees & LGB rolling stock



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi folks, 

I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or photos of how they mounted Kadee body mounts to LGB rolling stock please? Almost all of our stuff is converted over to Kadee 830s, but I still have a few LGB 53' flats and a handful of air slide hoppers to finish off. I just thought I'd ask here if anyone has any good ideas before I start. Any help would be very much appreciated! 

Many thanks, 
Gavin


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have mounted them on the truck mounts, but if a long train, they will uncouple from vertical strain. 
body mounting requires the LGB coupler tab to be cut from the truck which can affect resale, and they will no longer do 4 foot diameter curves.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Dan. I am reluctant to do surgery on LGB rolling stock. I will cut the button off the coupler tongue when I add Kadee 831s. My longest trains are about 14 cars long. I do not have any trouble with them uncoupling. Chuck


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys but due to the fact that I detail, modify and weather all of our stock I doubt I could sell it again even if I wanted to! Plus we also run wide radius curves and switches so luckly that isn't an issue either. 

My apologies to bump this thread again but if anyone else has any tips, suggestions or even a photo I would be very grateful! 

Many thanks again, 
Gavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, modifying the cars is fine... good. 

Do you have the Kadee coupler height gauge? Good place to start since the "finger" will point out where you may have to cut to put the coupler box at the right height. 

Another question is how long a train will you pull and what max grade and tightest curves? If you are like Chuck above, you can use the "offset" couplers pretty successfully. 

Significantly longer trains, steep grades, etc. will mean you should only be using zero offset Kadees... 

If you are weathering and detailing, then I would definitely say you should go body mounts for appearance's sake. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah definitely, I agree! Please accept my apologies if I disldn't make myself more clear.We went done the road of kadee body mounts many years ago and now around 95 of our rolling stock is all finishes up with Kadee 830s. Always have my height gauge, wouldn't be without it as i'm really strict when it comes to couplers and wheelI just have a couple of LGB cars still left to do and I was just wondering if anyone had done what I'm going to do before I do it! Anything like on your site Greg?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, unfortunately, due to the "gummy" scale of many LGB cars, I sold what I had and have stuck with other manufacturers, so nothing on my site. 

If it takes a fair amount of cutting, I normally use the smaller draft gear and not the 830 type, so cutting the sill is not so big of an affair. 

Regards, Greg


----------

